
Scary Javasript that knows if you've been bad or good [video] - pvinis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XDpJUhDTos
======
pvinis
This was a very interesting talk about privacy on the web. Showing some
"hacks" and explaining how many of these work. Very good talk in my opinion.

~~~
ourcat
Just finished it. It was good. Many methods that I had heard of before and a
few that I hadn't.

Lots of slides to go through, but thankfully time limits means he blasts
through them.

